# I Vote For A New Rule



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Day after day I see people go camping in great places. I think it is cruel and unusual punishment to not share pictures with the group.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I am STILL wrestling with how to post a picture. Think I must need someone to hold my hand and led me through it. I know it can't be that hard. Help!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> I am STILL wrestling with how to post a picture. Think I must need someone to hold my hand and led me through it. I know it can't be that hard. Help!


ok.
go to my controls. Then click on your albums. If you dont have an album click create one. Then go to select an operation and select upload image. Hit browse. A window will pop up. It is your computer info. Look for the picture in that window. then click ok. This should put the image in you album on here. make sure the oicture size is not to big or it will not upload. Let us know how it goes. If you ave a problem still. tell us how far you got and what the problem was so we can help.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This is a most excellent rule! â€¦ I like itâ€¦ I like it a lot!!!

Get-out...Get-CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You are so right.








*We want more pictures - We want more pictures - We want more pictures.*









Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought we already had a rule, & it was "The 48 Hour Rule" 









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea Lee!

But I think we also need a statute of limitations clause. I still have pictures from the 2005 PNW Outbackers Spring Rally I haven't posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great idea Lee!
> 
> But I think we also need a statute of limitations claus. I still have pictures from the 2005 PNW Outbackers Spring Rally I haven't posted!
> 
> ...


Statues are good!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> a statute of limitations claus


Does that limit the number of presents Santa can bring you?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> a statute of limitations claus


Does that limit the number of presents Santa can bring you?








[/quote]
ooooh. Hadn't thought of that. BAD  idea Very bad.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

How would we know new pictures are available? I always select the 'View New Posts' option when I visit the site but I don't think that includes new Gallery items.

I guess we could have a 'New Pictures Posted thread' to direct us to new Gallery items.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think we should have a new main section called "Recent Camping Trips" where we can post links to either the picutures we post here or to our own personal picture sites.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Similar to this









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=9


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...exactly like that. Thanks for jumping into your time machine and fixing that in the past. Cause I know for sure I would have known about this if it was already there. (sometimes I amaze myself at how lame I am for not looking into things first...dooh







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> a statute of limitations claus


Does that limit the number of presents Santa can bring you?








[/quote]

opps...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great idea Lee!
> 
> But I think we also need a statute of limitations clause. I still have pictures from the 2005 PNW Outbackers Spring Rally I haven't posted!
> 
> ...


I think you have a picture of the officer that arrested you on your last trip---don't you?


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Camping at the lake right now. No time for pictures.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

When you go to the gallery you can "sort by" uploaded date (or) member.... 
its at the bottom of the page

MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll post my pictures when I'm good and ready to.

I'll just tell you all that I just got back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I'll post my pictures when I'm good and ready to.
> 
> I'll just tell you all that I just got back.










we're all watching you, can't fool us


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My pics are too big, how do i shrink them to fit. I am computer dumb so type slow and use big letters.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> My pics are too big, how do i shrink them to fit. I am computer dumb so type slow and use big letters.


Don t ask me, I am just as illiterate


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> My pics are too big, how do i shrink them to fit. I am computer dumb so type slow and use big letters.


Don t ask me, I am just as illiterate
[/quote]

Ok. go to your pictures on your computer. Find the picture you want. Right click on it. go to open with and open it with adobe photo shop. Once it opens. go to image on the top. scroll down to resize. select image size. change it to 400x400 and hit ok. then it will ask quality. select medium. change the name of the photo and hit save. if yo change the name you will have the photo in you files 2 times. one at hi quality and one for outbackers that you can up load.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> I am STILL wrestling with how to post a picture. Think I must need someone to hold my hand and led me through it. I know it can't be that hard. Help!


I can't get it to work either.... I'm also still confused about the signature photo, that won't work for anything







.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> My pics are too big, how do i shrink them to fit. I am computer dumb so type slow and use big letters.


Don t ask me, I am just as illiterate
[/quote]

Ok. go to your pictures on your computer. Find the picture you want. Right click on it. go to open with and open it with adobe photo shop. Once it opens. go to image on the top. scroll down to resize. select image size. change it to 400x400 and hit ok. then it will ask quality. select medium. change the name of the photo and hit save. if yo change the name you will have the photo in you files 2 times. one at hi quality and one for outbackers that you can up load.








[/quote]

Ok... my photo is a 320X116 jpg photo 110 k 16 million colors and it still won't work... I got the album created, but it gives me an error message saying "you must enter a message to post!" I'm not sure what to do from here.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok reduced the size from the web site to 400 by 299 and it wont let me upload a pic to the album???


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok I got a photo in a public album... is that how you post get it posted to your signature line?? I seem to be closer, just not there yet.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> ok.
> go to my controls. Then click on your albums. If you dont have an album click create one. Then go to select an operation and select upload image. Hit browse. A window will pop up. It is your computer info. Look for the picture in that window. then click ok. This should put the image in you album on here. make sure the oicture size is not to big or it will not upload. Let us know how it goes. If you ave a problem still. tell us how far you got and what the problem was so we can help.


Hi,
Can you tell me how to put a picture in my signature...please?







I followed the above directions and created an album with a pic of our rig, but can't for the life of me figure how to or find directions to add a pic to our signature







...thanks!
WM


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ftroop said:


> ok.
> go to my controls. Then click on your albums. If you dont have an album click create one. Then go to select an operation and select upload image. Hit browse. A window will pop up. It is your computer info. Look for the picture in that window. then click ok. This should put the image in you album on here. make sure the oicture size is not to big or it will not upload. Let us know how it goes. If you ave a problem still. tell us how far you got and what the problem was so we can help.


Hi,
Can you tell me how to put a picture in my signature...please?







I followed the above directions and created an album with a pic of our rig, but can't for the life of me figure how to or find directions to add a pic to our signature







...thanks!
WM
[/quote]

Hang in there ftroop








I can't remember the name of the website that someone referred me to for instructions when I was having the same trouble...It was really helpful and talked me through the process...

Anyone???


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> Ok I got a photo in a public album... is that how you post get it posted to your signature line?? I seem to be closer, just not there yet.


Ok. go to you album. select view picture. click on the picture you want. When it opens right click it and select properties. The cut the address address. ( make it dark with your mouse then right click and select cut) then go to my controls. Edit my siginture. click on the picture of a tree on the top. ( insert image) 
when the little window opens clear it out. right click on it and select paste. then hit ok.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

" you can not upload this type of image" HUH??? Why, its a picture.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess one of these days, I'm going to have to go out and buy a digital camera.









Mark


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Ok. go to you album. select view picture. click on the picture you want. When it opens right click it and select properties. The cut the address address. ( make it dark with your mouse then right click and select cut) then go to my controls. Edit my siginture. click on the picture of a tree on the top. ( insert image)
> when the little window opens clear it out. right click on it and select paste. then hit ok.










oh yeah...oh yeah...thanks! i got it! See? Thanks for your help! WM


----------

